# Cancelling the exam



## EIT_togo (Mar 13, 2010)

Helo everybody!

I decided to move my upcoming in April exam to October. Is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## city (Mar 14, 2010)

EIT_togo said:


> Helo everybody!I decided to move my upcoming in April exam to October. Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks


I think you can still cancel at this time since it is still more than a month to the exam but I would suggest you call your board as soon as possible.


----------



## Bman (Mar 15, 2010)

I think you can still call your state board to cancel and get some type of a refund, but it has to be before the exam tickets are in the mail (which is soon). Otherwise, you can still miss the exam, they will just give you your results and instead of a Pass or Fail, they will show you as a no-show. I ended up as a no-show for the October '09 PE exam because I called to cancel when the exam tickets were already in the mail. It didn't count against me, just didn't get a refund....


----------



## soobs (Apr 1, 2010)

I called PCSHQ which administers FE exam for NJ and they told me I'd have to forfeit the fee.

Guess im taking it!


----------



## ee_fresh (Jan 20, 2011)

Recently posted the same question. Then I found this.

Soobs - Had you already registered with PCSHQ? Or had you just been approved by your state board?

I am in Connecticut which uses PCSHQ as well. I have only paid my application fee to the Dept of Consumer Protection. I have yet to register with NCEES and PCSHQ. I was approved for the April exam, but I want to move it back to October. I have until Feb 18th to register.


----------

